

Ask HN: Project and time management app for a freelancer? - tbergeron

Hi,<p>Two weeks ago, I lost my job because of one of their main client went bankrupt.<p>EDIT: I forgot to mention: I'm a software and web developer.<p>I decided it was the time for me to start working for myself and get clients myself so I could make my own money, manage my own time and put more time on my own project for my startup.<p>One big problem I have right now is, as I'll work for clients, I'll need to send my worked hours to them and manage my own tasks. For this I used to work with JIRA, Redmine and Springloops which are very good solutions. As much as I love JIRA I noticed that I spent way too much time tweaking it than working with it. Redmine is, in my opinion a big letdown on so many points and Springloops is riddled with bugs for the moment (they're working hard on it) and time management is not flexible at all (can't export time between two dates, etc).<p>So I'm asking out, what are you using? Any tips you could give me? I don't mind paying for it as it'll be one of my main tool.<p>I tried so many of them, Fogbugz, JIRA, Redmine, Springloops, Basecamp &#38; Basecamp Next, Mingle, Many todo lists equivalent, etc. But never hooked on one.<p>Here's the most important points for me:
Project management with task managements, time estimates, time entries and time entries reporting.<p>Some points I'd like: Wiki and documents management is also a win for me. Advanced reporting for tasks / projects / efficiency is also a plus but not necessary as I'm always tempted tweaking them for hours.<p>Really any suggestions are welcome!<p>Thanks a lot and have a nice day!<p>- Tom
======
tbergeron
So far I really like Project Bubble, it is simple, has time tracking and looks
to be more freelancer oriented.

